# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  با کنکــور آب دوغ خیاری و ساده یا متوسط چیکار کنیم؟

## mahdi_artur

گرفتن آزادى از مردمى كه نمى خواهند برده باشند، سخت است
اما آزادى دادن به مردمى كه مى خواهند برده بمانند سخت تر است.
«دكتر مارتين لوتر كينگ»
سلام

فرض کنید یک عمری (مثلا یک سال)
مطابق برنامه آزمونی درس خوندین یا کتاب تستی کار کردین که اکثر سوالات هر درسش اینطوری بوده=حالا میاید میشینید سر جلسه کنکور و می بینید سوالات یک درس (یا اکثر یا همه درس ها) به این صورت مطرح شدند=خب در وهله اول شوکه خواهید شد. خداروشکر می کنید که سوالات آسون اومده و سریع شروع می کنید به پاسخ دادن به یک یک سوالات.

ولی مشکلاتی که این وسط هست،

1) شما به مدت چند ماه تا یک سال، آزمون های مرحله ای شرکت کردین، آزمون های جامعی تمرین کردین که برحسب اونها یکسری زمان بندی مشخص برای حل تعداد مشخص یا حتی نامشخصی سوال از هر درس مشخص کردید. این زمان بندی وقتی اکثر یا بخش زیادی از سوالات یک درس ساده باشند (و طبیعتا نیازی به علامت زدن و بازگشت دوباره نداشته باشند و در همان دور اول بخواید بهشون پاسخ بدید) بهم خواهد ریخت.

2) ممکنه شمایی که در منزل مطلقا تست سخت دیدین و حل کردین، سر جلسه با دیدن سوالات آبکی دو خطی بهم بریزید، حتی ممکنه به جواب درست هر سوالی که سریعا رسیدی پیش خودت اینطور فکر کنی که نکنه در دام طراح سوال افتادم که اینقدر سریع سوال حل شد؟ ممکنه یک بار دیگه سوال رو از روی وسواس زیاد بخوای که حل کنی و زمان اینطوری از دست بره.

3) این امکان هم وجود داره که کلیت سوالات یک درسی آسون و متوسط باشه ولی سوالات ابتدایی همان درس یه مقداری وقت گیر باشند و شما درگیر اون سوالات بشی و زمان رو اینطوری از دست بدی و وقتی به خودت میای ببینی که بجز صفحه اول بقیه سوالات اون درس خیلی ساده بودند ولی زمان زیادی برای پاسخ دادن بهشون باقی نمونده.

4) یا حتی امکانش هست که درسی آسون باشه و در مقابل درسی بسیار سخت و وقت گیر، در این صورت شما تایم زیادی بروی درس دشوار تر هدر بدی و سرانجام وقتی به درس آسون تر دفترچه رسیدی دیگه هرگز فرصت نکنی تمام سوالاتش رو حل کنی. (مثلا اون دسته از افرادی که پارسال تایم زیادی سر ریاضی سوخت کردند نرسیدن درس فیزیک و شیمی و حتی زیست رو که سوالات متوسط زیادی داشت کامل بزنند و ...)

و موارد زیاد دیگری...

حالا این مشکلات یکسری راهکار دارن
در دو قالب میشه بررسی کرد:
1) پیشگیری (قبل از برگزاری کنکور)
2) درمان (حین برگزاری و سر جلسه) -> که این مورد رو بعدا در یه تاپیک مجزا میگم چون بحث زیاده توش.

*الف) پیشگیری!
*
1) متن کتاب درسی را در مواقعی جِر و در سایر مواقع حداقل یک دور مورد بررسی قرار دهید.
حتما با من موافقید، اگر طراحی بخواد به شما حال بده و سوال ساده مطرح کنه اولین منبعی که قرار میده دم دستش کتاب درسیه! و اولین کاری هم که با کتاب میکنه این هست که بگرده متن کتاب یا سوالات و تمرین های هر فصل از زیست، دینی، شیمی و حتی ریاضی/فیزیک و باقی دروس عمومی رو مستقیما در تستی مورد سوال قرار بده. به این کار میگند جدا سازی ابلهانی که در طول یک سال درس خواندن برای کنکور رفتند سه هزار جلد کتاب تست و هزاران ساعت آموزش مختلف رو استعمال کردند ولی نکردند حتی لای کتاب های درسی شون رو باز کنند و ببینند اون تو چی داره! از خردمندانی که حداقل یک دور سریع متن کتاب های درسی رو مطالعه داشتند.

2) تست آسان به همان اندازه ارزش دارد که تست سخت و چالشی داشت!
این رو بارها از بچه ها می شنویم، که میگند فلان کتاب که آسونه چیزی نداره، فلان دبیر که گاوه و سوالاتی که حل میکنه آبکیه و چیزی نداره، یا فلان آزمون که تست هاش فشله و ... به ویژه بعد از برگزاری یک کنکور سخت (مثل 99 و 1400) این بحث ها داغ میشه که کدام کتاب سطح سختی داشت، کدام دبیر سطح بالا درس میداد و ...
میخوام اینو بگم،
تست ساده برای پایه ریزی شروع تثبیت هر بحث و درسی از ملزومات کار یک دبیر/کتاب کمک آموزشی و حتی آزمون (هر آزمون مقداری تست ساده داخلش باید یافت بشه) هست و این که شما مطلقا در طول یک سال با این بهانه که کنکور سال گذشته دشوار بود و فلان از حل کردن تست های آسون بپرهیزید چیز کامل مسخره و اشتباهیه.
بله کتاب هایی که الان شما توی خونه تلنبار کردید مشکلشون همینه که از صفر شروع نمی کنن برای شما چیزی رو توضیح بدن و تا صد جلو برن...اگر یک کتاب یا جزوه باشه که از صفرِ صفرِ صفر برات مطلب رو جا بندازه و تمام سلسله مراتب پیش نیاز ها رو رعایت بکنه که دیگه تو مشکلی در یادگیری، تثبیت و سنجش اطلاعات نداشته باشی اون کتاب آشغاله! و باید دور ریخته بشه و شما طبق توصیه فلان مشاور/دبیر باید بپردازید به سخت ترین کتاب بازار!، پرفروش ترین کتاب بازار! و از همه مهم تر خوش رنگ و لعاب ترین کتاب بازار! تا از یه جمعیت حداقل 400 هزار نفری دانش آموز کنکوری که آخر سال مجموع درصد هاشون به 50 هم نمیرسه عقب نیفتید!
در واقع،
مشکل شما اینه که 
بجای تقویت پردازنده ی ذهن،
 فقط به تقویت حجم حافظه ی خود می پردازید!

3) روی یکی دو درس (مثلا یک درس عمومی و یک درس تخصصی) باید تایم بیشتری قرار بدی و اون ها رو تبدیل به نقطه قوت خودت کنی!
در کنکور استانداردی که سوالاتش ساده مطرح شده باشند رسیدن به درصد های بالا در دروس مختلف کار چندان سختی نیست،
اما
مشکلی که هست
بحث زمان محدوده
اکثر شما به اندازه ای فرصت ندارید که همه درس ها رو بالا بزنید (مگر رتبه های زیر 1000 کشوری که بحث شون کاملا جداست)
ولی
به اندازه ای فرصت دارید که یکی دو درس تخصصی و عمومی رو بالاتر و بهتر از بقیه دروس پاسخ بدید.
مثال میزنم
کارنامه این قبولی 98 رو تماشا بفرمایید=همونطور که می بینید، این یارو اومده 
در دروس تخصصی درس زیست رو به شدت بالاتر از سایر دروس
 و در دروس عمومی درس عربی و دینی رو بالاتر از ادبیات و زبان پاسخ داده. 
هرچند عمومی هاش تقریبا یه رنج مشخص داشته بجز زبان که خب تقریبا در اکثر رتبه های خوب و قبولی ها راز موفقیت همینه، دروس عمومی درسته 18 درصد تاثير امتیازات کل دروس کنکور رو شامل میشن، اما بر اساس آمار، ميشه گفت كه حدود 14 درصد از اين 18 درصد در دسترسه. اين در حاليه كه با روش مطالعه صحيح با توجه به زمان كم دروس اختصاصی سر جلسه كنكور ، به سختی شايد بشه به 45 درصد از 82 درصد امتیاز اختصاصی ها دسترسی دقيق داشت. ضمن همه ی اين مطالب ، در 75 دقيقه ی دروس عمومی هيچ دسترسي ای هرگز به 82 درصد سوالات اختصاصی نداريد و بايد تا ميشه از اين 18 درصد قابل دسترس نمره گرفت. رتبه های برتر 1 تا 1000 در مناطق مختلف 45 تا 65 درصد اين نمره ها رو كسب ميكنند. مثلا فرض كنيد شما تونستيد سر جلسه 35 درصد از 82 درصد اختصاصی ها رو حاصل كنيد. حالا اگر در عمومي ها ضعيف عمل كرده باشيد، رشته ي پزشكی شما به پشت كنكوری بودن تغيير ميكنه. و شما در عمل از لیست قبولی ها خط خواهید خورد (این یکی از دلایلی هست که با حذف دروس عمومی در کنکور موافق بودم ولی خب مزایای زیادی هم داره وجودشون در دفترچه که خودتون بهتر میدونید:-)) به نوعی ميشه گفت برنامه ريزی زمانی و اطلاعاتی سازمان سنجش در جلسه ی كنكور طوری طرح ريزی شده كه ارزش عمومی ها به نحو تاثير گذاری با اختصاصي ها برابری كنه. یعنی شما بدون عمومی بالا شانس قبول شدن تون خیلی میاد پایین و عملا باید در تخصصی ها سنگ تموم بگذارید تا سنجش ماچ تون کنه!
و یه مطلب دیگر،
تقریبا کارنامه هر رتبه برتر، رتبه خوب و ... رو که بررسی کنید،
به وضوح داخل درصد هایی که زده متوجه این نکته میشید که در یکی دو درس (یا حتی بیشتر) درصد پایینی زده. در واقع درصد هایی می بینید که از میانگین باقی درسها کمترن. خیلی دلایل میتونه داشته باشه، کم اوردن وقت بخاطر سوالات سخت درس ها قبل از اون، مشکلات سر جلسه که مقداری از وقت رو ممکنه هدر بده (مثلا اسهال شدن)، سختی اون درس، اضطراب سر جلسه که تمرکز رو از بین میبره و... که ممکنه برای هرکسی پیش بیاد. منتهی فردی که هدفمند میخواد کنکور بده باید فکر شده پیش بره. پس شما از الان باید احتمال هرکدوم از مواردی که شمردم رو بدید. یکی از راهکارهایی که میتونه آرامش فکری بده، هدفگذاری کردن روی یک سری از درس هاست. (همون تیتری که مشخص کردم برای این توضیحات) مثال میزنم؛ وقتی که دارید در برنامه‌ی اصلی پیش میرید، مجبورید وقت باقی مانده رو برای همه‌ی دروس در نظر بگیرید و تناسب رو برقرار کنید. مثلا نمیشه ساعات زیادی رو روی زیست بذارید به هوای گرفتن درصد خوب با توجه به ضریب بالایی که داره و از عمومی ها یا باقی اختصاصی ها غافل بشید.
«سال ها پیش برای قبولی در رشته های تایپ میگفتن اگر زیست شیمی میانگین ۶۰ باشه و ریاضی فیزیک میانگین ۵۰، پس رتبه عالی میشه. منتهی این جمله دیگه الان کارساز نیست با توجه به رقابتی که وجود داره، میانگین کل دروس ملاک قرار داده میشه.» 
کاری که میشه انجام داد اینه که در عین اینکه وقت کافی برای هر درس میذارید، به صورت مازاد روی درصد بعضی دروس کار کنید. تا در صورت افت درصد در یک درس خاص، میانگین درصد کل دروس رو بکشه بالا.
وقتی اسم هدفگذاری میاد. منظور اینه که علیرغم مسائلی که ممکنه سر جلسه باهاش مواجه بشید، خیال شما از درس هدفگذاری شده‌ راحت باشه و این خیال راحت با تحلیل تعداد زیادی تست آسون، متوسط و سخت به دست میاد (تثبیت قوی و مرور زیاد نیاز داره، همینطور الکی نمیتونی بگی خب من فلان درس رو سر جلسه 80 میزنم چون برام آسونه:-)) یعنی شما هرچه با انواع تست بیشتری آشنا شده باشی؛ این احتمال کمتر میشه که سر جلسه با نوع جدیدی از تست ها غافلگیر بشی. پس عملا کمبود وقت و سختی سوالات نمیتونه مانعی باشه برای افت درصد مگر این که بیان سوال غیر استاندارد و خارج از 4چوب کتاب های درسی بدن (مثل ریاضی 1400) که اون دیگه تقصیر شما نیست و برای همه شرایط یکسانه.
پس لطفا نقاط قوت خودتون رو بشناسید، دروسی که در اون ها سرعت پیشرفت بیشتری دارید رو مشخص کنید و روشون وقت مازاد بذارید. وقت مازاد گذاشتن یعنی در موازات برنامه هدفگذاری رو پیش ببرید، بدون اینکه از وقت برنامه ی اصلی کم بشه.

4) حذف لعنتی نکنید!
این حذف کردن (حالا در هر درسی) بدترین اثرات خودش رو در یک کنکور ساده و استاندارد نشون میده،
عزیز جان!
تویی که میشینی نصف شیمی دوازدهم رو حذف می کنی،
تویی که کل یه مبحث از ریاضی رو کامل حذف می کنی،
در صورتیکه فرصت کافی برای به تسلط رسیدن داری (اگه نداری که خب دیگه اشکالی نداره)
سر جلسه کنکور چه حالی میشی وقتی بفهمی
از مبحثی که حذف کردی طراح نامرد اومده 4 تا سوال رگباری آسون و متوسط که هر کی یه دور فقط خونده میتونه جواب بده مطرح کردند؟!
حالا چه حالی میشی وقتی ببینی سخت ترین سوالات هر درس از همون مباحثی مطرح شدند که تو مطالعه داشتی؟!! 

5) فاکینگ تخمین در ماه های آخر منتهی به کنکور نزنید!
خیلی از بچه ها عادت کردن، اصن انگار روتین روزانه شونه که قبل از شروع هر درس و فصلی اول یه سر برن تخمین رتبه قلم چی و گزینه دو و ... یه سر بزنند به درصدای هدف گذاری شون و چک بکنند که خدایی نکرده یه وقتی نرم افزار تخمین رتبه الکی یه چیزی نپرونده باشه سه روز قبلی :-) این دسته از بچه ها از نظر خودشون خیلی حساب شده دارن میان جلو و تلاش میکنن و دیگه هیچی از اعداد و ارقامی که تحویل میدن و تحویل میگیرن واسشون مهم تر نیست! مواظب باشید در وسواس چک کردن کارنامه های کنکور نیفتید. گاهی به خودت میای میبینی روزی یک ساعت فقط داری واسه چک کردن سایت های کارنامه و تخمین رتبه و دنبال نمونه گشتن وقت میذاری درصورت اینکه این یک ساعت زمان زدن یک دفترچه‌ی عمومی با زمان تقریبا استاندارده :-)آها داشت یادم میرفت! از تخمینی که در کارنامه آزمون های جامع انتهای سال سنجش بهتون داده میشه فقط فرار کنید! سمه خالصن!

6) رها کردن یاد بگیر!
رها کردن چه نوع تست هایی؟
1) تست هایی که به نسبت تست های کنکور بسیار سخت تر هستند
تست هایی که روش حل بسیار طولانی و فرسایشی ای دارند.
که عموما در مسائل دیده میشند
این نوع تست ها اگر بیاد، به احتمال زیاد تعیین کننده‌ رتبه های تک رقمیه و بقیه هیچ نیازی به حلشون ندارند.
2) تست هایی که نکات بسیار ریز و گاها بی اهمیت کتاب درسی رو طراح چنان زیر ذره‌ بین میذاره که خیلی اوقات برای جواب دادن تست به دانستن نکات خارج از کتاب احتیاج میشه!
در کتاب های تالیفی خیلی سخت زیست اصولا مثل آی‌کیو یا کتاب های ازمون تالیفی این دسته تست ها دیده میشه
شما تا زمانی که آزمون نزنید نمی تونید این مهارت رو تقویت کنید و همچنان هر چقدرم که بنیه علمی قوی داشته باشید سر جلسه کنکور به سان افراد مبتدی عمل خواهید کرد.



موارد دیگه ای هم هست که اگه به ذهنم رسید اضاف میکنم به موارد پیشگیری...

----------


## mahdi_artur

برای کنکور سختم بعدا..

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*U**p*

----------


## mahdi_artur

UP

----------


## mahdi_artur

بیا بالا!!!!
شاید به درد خوردی!!!!
البته هیچی مشخص نیست!!!!

----------


## shansy

> بیا بالا!!!!
> شاید به درد خوردی!!!!
> البته هیچی مشخص نیست!!!!


دقیقا خیلی به موقع آپ شد....گرچه مطمئن نیستم آزمونای بعدی سنحش و‌کنکور چطورن :Yahoo (50): 
من وقتی سوال ساده میبینم هنوز هم مضطرب میشم/ واقعا قلم چی کاری کرده که هر وقت سوال آسونه میگم حتمااااا دام داره، بعد بیخیال سوال میشم یا با ترررس میزنمش :Yahoo (39): 
یه مشکل دیگه هم سوالای شمارشی ن...تو اینام خیلی وسواس دارم، هی میگم نکنه من به یه واژه ای توی جمله دقت نکنم و توی شمارش اشتباه کنم سوال از دست بره :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):  ... مثلا توی شمارش تعداد غلط های املایی یه متن یا شمارشی های حفظیات شیمی و مخصوصا زیست :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> دقیقا خیلی به موقع آپ شد....گرچه مطمئن نیستم آزمونای بعدی سنحش و‌کنکور چطورن
> من وقتی سوال ساده میبینم هنوز هم مضطرب میشم/ واقعا قلم چی کاری کرده که هر وقت سوال آسونه میگم حتمااااا دام داره، بعد بیخیال سوال میشم یا با ترررس میزنمش
> یه مشکل دیگه هم سوالای شمارشی ن...تو اینام خیلی وسواس دارم، هی میگم نکنه من به یه واژه ای توی جمله دقت نکنم و توی شمارش اشتباه کنم سوال از دست بره  ... مثلا توی شمارش تعداد غلط های املایی یه متن یا شمارشی های حفظیات شیمی و مخصوصا زیست


متاسفانه کاری که طراح قلم و اساتید و ... هر سال میکنن اینه که برن ببینن سوالات کنکور سال گذشته چطور مطرح شدند و روند کلی آزمون های سال بعدشون، تدریس و کتاب و جزوه هاشون رو مطابق کنکور سال قبل میچینند!!!!

اما خب هنوز چیزی مشخص نیست و دیگه زمان زیادی هم نمونده برای تغییر روند!!!
روند خودتون رو تغییر ندید و به زدن آزمون جامع و رفع اشکال و دیدن "هـر مـدل سوال سـخت و آسـان" ادامه بدین!!!!

----------


## sinohe.Dr

کنکور های اخیر هوشمند شدن باید سعی کنیم خودمون رو کنترل کنیم استرس کمتر، سوالای اسون و اول جواب بدیم و...  موفق باشید

----------


## mahdi_artur

Up

----------

